# Huron Dreamin



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

This year I've been really focusing on steelhead fishing the Huron. I fish mainly on the west side of the state but the two hour drive to get me there means a pre planned all day trip. I have been visiting the Huron now since the fall and I am starting to realize the truth about this fishery. I figured, I have a boat and the ability to be mobile, the patience and enough knowledge of steelhead and rivers to sooner or later land myself a Huron chrome. That was my FIRST goal. Just to land one. With my first fall trip, fishing with a friend we moved quickly from F.R. downriver towards 75 and wouldn't ya know, hooked up with my first SE steelhead. Only on for a few seconds, I was excited to say the least and hooked into another in the exact same location. Then my friend hooked up as well shortly after but again, only on for a brief period and same hole. We worked our way down river past 75 and then back up and stopped back by the hot hole. Wouldn't ya believe I hooked into a third but this time I fought what I saw a HUGE buck steely and had it on through 2 log jams and then ten feet from the net when it barrel rolled and threw the hook. Four hookups, one hole. Not bad I thought. Next trip, nothing. Trip after went 2 for 3. Good day but odd enough all three fish were around 16 inches. Another person I ran into, he caught a 15 incher too. After that I've made 3 other trips with nothing to show for besides one walleye. Bottom line, the Huron is a complete hit or miss fishery. A hit or miss run, not the greatest holding water, and a fishery that keeps you coming back for more, although that may not be satisfied. Yet I keep tryin', keep dreamin' of the Mighty Huron


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I hear ya. It's ten years for me and as I'm leaving I say never again, but next weekend I'm back. Tough river but proximity and hope keep me coming back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I kind of like fishing in Flatrock, when there is a bunch of foam coming down, and the river has a musty, "washing-machine-discharge" smell to it. 

"Smells like......victory." :lol:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

absolutely correct... 

i find the Huron has it value so does stocker fest,paint creek , Clinton river etc... this for one saves me gas from driving 4 hour for the same thing we got here. a steel head fishery the only drive i have made in the last four year is for salmon but that may change sooner or later. the 4 dollar a gallon and 4 hours of wasted time in a car. just does not make sense unless you really want to sit for four hour and do nothing. i think it great having steel with in 45 minute of my house. then all the pike and walleye fishing you can do this really is the sport men paradise right in down town Detroit lol's. those four hour i wasted in the car got me a steely this year for not wasting them in the car.. 
any ways stick at it you will get what you wish sooner or later....


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I've also been doing a lot of research of the fish ladder that was installed back in the 90's. I understand it is almost a failure and only less than half of the steelhead that run the Huron actually run over the ladder. I wonder if it's location, so far off to the side of the main flow has something to do with it. I've also been told that during high water flows steelhead can actually get over the dam itself. I have not fished the upper portion of it yet but again, have dreams of walking my small v bottom from oakwood metropark to the rivers edge, launching there and having river bends full of eager and aggressive steelhead all to myself. With the research I've gathered of the upper stretch of the actual numbers and historical posts back when the new ladder was the best thing since sliced bread on the Huron I may be again just dreamin'. What puzzels me is little holdover water in the lower stretch, even less with low conditions. Where do the fish go? Sounds as if the upper is void of steelies during the winter and spring is the only time you can get a fishable number of them. Hard to believed they run up in the fall, bang there head at the dam and fly back out to Erie? I also wonder how many steelhead have intentions of getting back to the Huron but since it's close proximity to the mouth of the D river, just head up that instead. I'm sure topics like this have been brought up before, in fact I've read most of them researching, but would gladly like to hear any opinions. And anyone who wants to live the dream of the upper stretch by boat, lemme know, I'm down to give it a go. Lol.:lol:


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I kind of like fishing in Flatrock, when there is a bunch of foam coming down, and the river has a musty, "washing-machine-discharge" smell to it.
> 
> "Smells like......victory." :lol:


Hahaha. Maybe thats the chemical makeup of that river that lets the steelies find there way back home.:lol:I'll remember to bring some Tide on my next trip.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

im there every weekend since october sat. and sun. i have just figured out how to fish it, ive hooked fish almost every time ive been ot since last weekend. i just got my biggest steelhead so far a good 10 plus pounder 30 inches. big thing to have is waders!!!!!!!!!!!! once i got them i went all over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> im there every weekend since october sat. and sun. i have just figured out how to fish it, ive hooked fish almost every time ive been ot since last weekend. i just got my biggest steelhead so far a good 10 plus pounder 30 inches. big thing to have is waders!!!!!!!!!!!! once i got them i went all over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, there was just a push of fish last week with the rain we received. I wouldn't even attempt the Huron without my boat. I can cover so much more water with it. I don't think it's so much how to fish it as it is are the fish there or not. How did you do this weekend salmonsteel?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> I kind of like fishing in Flatrock, when there is a bunch of foam coming down, and the river has a musty, "washing-machine-discharge" smell to it.
> 
> "Smells like......victory." :lol:


 That foam is soap from the steel treating plant at the dam.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> Yes, there was just a push of fish last week with the rain we received. I wouldn't even attempt the Huron without my boat. I can cover so much more water with it. I don't think it's so much how to fish it as it is are the fish there or not. How did you do this weekend salmonsteel?


i did ok. saturday was the best day i went 0 for 1 then sunday was really windy and my buddy got a sucker. seen two porpous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> i did ok. saturday was the best day i went 0 for 1 then sunday was really windy and my buddy got a sucker. seen two porpous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well better than being skunked. Friday after I caught the walleye, I was bottom bouncing spawn and did have a nice TAP TAP. I set the hook but missed. My spawn sac was gone when I got it in. I really can't say I hooked up with one but do believe I had one take a swipe at it.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

What exactly do you consider skunked, where I come from 0 for 1 in two days fishing is skunked two days, happens a lot at the huron, no big deal


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> What exactly do you consider skunked, where I come from 0 for 1 in two days fishing is skunked two days, happens a lot at the huron, no big deal


after 3 months of nothing to get a fish on and lost on the huron isnt skunked in my book. we didnt get no steel but my friend got a nice walleye and a sucker to keep some hope. during the week on wednesday is when i got my big one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, three months and two days, gotta admire your dedication


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

I consider a tap tap and a missing spawn bag skunked even though I caught a walleye. But also anytime I catch fish outside of what I am targetting and not what I am targetting, I would have to consider it skunked. If I hook up with a fish and lose it, and it's what I'm targetting, then I will have to say I wasn't skunked and would count that as a good day.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> OK, three months and two days, gotta admire your dedication


thanks its actually been 5 months now that ive actually counted, it keeped me outside and away from the winter time blues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I look out my window at the Hurine River... far above the dam in Bellville.... I bet I have near as good a chance here as I would there for Steelhead! I do admire those that refuse to give up and fish it for Steelhead.... it is an illness fo sho!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

salmonsteel97 said:


> thanks its actually been 5 months now that ive actually counted, it keeped me outside and away from the winter time blues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 As long as your enjoying yourself thats what counts, and the river has at least one spot on it that gives up two steelhead nearly everyday all winter long, when the two are caught the hole is done until the next day, I've never really seen a steelhead run on the river, more of a steady trickle from October to May.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

scooter_trasher said:


> As long as your enjoying yourself thats what counts, and the river has at least one spot on it that gives up two steelhead nearly everyday all winter long, when the two are caught the hole is done until the next day, I've never really seen a steelhead run on the river, more of a steady trickle from October to May.


Well if that's the case' tell me where it is at. I will only fish it on Tuesday's Thursday's and Saturday's Allowing you to fish it Monday's Wednesday's Friday's and Sunday's. I will then have much more faith when fishing the Huron and I would be happy with going 2 for 2 every trip and if I'm not mistaken that would give me 6 fish per week. That would be great


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> thanks its actually been 5 months now that ive actually counted, it keeped me outside and away from the winter time blues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, you need a trophy for that accomplishment. Hardest Fishing Steelhead Angler For Fewest Amount Of Fish Award. Lol. That is awesome though you have that much patience and faith. You'll be a steely pro when you get reliable transportation and travel to MUCH better rivers.:coolgleam


----------

